# Kids temp is 105



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

My friend brought me a 3 week old buckling today. I plan to buy him and raise him on a bottoe, but I just took his temp this evening and it's 105 . He's had a little bit of crusty stuff on his eyes and nose, but really doesn't seem obviously congested...not rattling when he breathes. His owner told me she thinks it's just something that blew in because it was pretty cold here last night (34 in North Texas is cold). Should I be concerned about the 105 temp? Should we just watch him or does the temp indicate I should return him right away? We are keeping him in the house so he won't expose the other goats unless the germs are on our clothes when we go out there.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

3 week old temps are usually pnemonia, navel or joint ill, ecoli or other bacterial intestinal stuff. Goats do not get sick from temperature drops etc...they get sick from disease that takes hold that they already have when their body stresses from the temperature extremes. He used energy to keep warm that he needed to keep himself strong.'

I would tell her to take him home, get him over this and then you purchase him if he lives. Vicki


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

This lady is more of a beginner than I am. What do I tell her to do for this baby? She really didn't think he was sick, so may not want to do anything at this point....until he starts looking sick. The reason I even took his temp was because his ears felt so warm when I was holding him...plus the little bit of crust under his eyes and on his nose. 

Thanks,
Monica


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Monica is he eating normally? 
And yes that is the problem with most new goat owners. Goats that are obviously ill are fairly far along to a point of no return and require immediate intervention. I would get him on a course of antibiotics. I always use nuflor because it is respiratory specific and time released but many goat owners do not like it or are not familiar. I have had success with it. It is a long lasting formula that works both quickly and over a long period of time specifically on the organisms responsible for respiratory infection so you only give it once a day or in some cases once every 2 days.
Many will recommend Naxel or Excenel particularly for kids. The problem for me is the way it has to be mixed and used right away so I have always relied on Nuflor. This is a gel like suspension so be prepared to use a larger needle as it will blow a smaller needle off the syringe or take way too long to pass. 

Keep track of his fluid intake and appetite. He needs to stay hydrated and he needs nutrition to fight this off. Is he exercising or just laying around? Get him some vitamin c as well. Crush a tab into his next bottle.


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

Lee, I returned him tonight. I can't honestly tell you how he is acting because he was only here for about 5 hours and he was quite upset to be away from his mom during that time. SO he was either being held, snuggling with my daughters....or sleeping...except for a few minutes when my girls say he did run and jump outside when they took him out for a brief time. To me, his eyes looked sick. His owner said he was perfectly fine, running and jumping yesterday. Don't know how he was this morning. 

He is just a $50 wether, and I don't think my friend it goign to want to buy expensive meds for him. I know Naxel is expensive. Is Nuflor prescription and is it expensive? Would Biomycin work? I have a big bottle of that and could share it with her.

Thanks,
Monica


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

So he wasn't a bottle baby? You'd have a hard enough time transitioning him over to a bottle without him being sick. He may have looked fine yesterday, or it's possible that the owner is not very observant to pick up on little things. Some people just aren't. And if he is on his dam, then there's even less reason for her to be spending extended close-up time with him.


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

No, he wasn't a bottle-baby. He did start drinking from the bottle for us, so I think that part would have gone okay if he was not sick. I know it is hard enough on the baby transitioning when it's healthy, so that is the main reason I returned him. I told them he needs his mom more than ever at a time like this. When he is 100% for several days....I'll bring him back.

And I would suspect his owner has not had time to be as observant as I am with mine. SHe has 5 children, including an infant, and is very, very busy. 

Thanks.
Monica


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Biomycin, Duramycin, LA200 would be fine to give him that works for respiratory illnesses too. Depending on size up to a cc if under 25 lbs. One shot subq every 3 days and I would give at least 2 shots. You may want to give him some B-complex too.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There are very few drugs, and especially no OTC drugs that keep blood levels up without giving them every 12 to 24 hours. In a kid with that temp and your going to use a 200 mg tetracycline you want to use it at a good dose..3.5cc per 100 pounds and give it subq, giving a subsequent shot at 12 hours then every 24 hours until he is 100 percent. All OTC's should be given under the skin. You really need to use banamine with antibiotics, it will bring the fever down, make him eat, lessen stress because it has a mild sedative effect. B vitamins always. Subq fluids if he does not stay on the bottle and really eat, or nurses mom well. Vicki


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

supermom said:


> Lee, I returned him tonight. I can't honestly tell you how he is acting because he was only here for about 5 hours and he was quite upset to be away from his mom during that time. SO he was either being held, snuggling with my daughters....or sleeping...except for a few minutes when my girls say he did run and jump outside when they took him out for a brief time. To me, his eyes looked sick. His owner said he was perfectly fine, running and jumping yesterday. Don't know how he was this morning.
> 
> He is just a $50 wether, and I don't think my friend it goign to want to buy expensive meds for him. I know Naxel is expensive. Is Nuflor prescription and is it expensive? Would Biomycin work? I have a big bottle of that and could share it with her.
> 
> ...


I do believe Nuflor is a prescription and it is pricey (more than $70 per bottle).


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Biomyicin may work - and in this case, it is sink or swim. He is probably under 25 lbs - most folks go with the minimal dose of 1cc SubQ in that case. Once a day (every 24 hours). If you can get banamine (vet Rx - not super expensive, but when the vet has to draw the med, you pay a lot more for it) - then 1cc/100 lb. 

Banamine is dosed very carefully by the goats' weight - no fudging.

BTW, Excenel comes in a bottle and can just sit on the shelf. (according to the temp recommended on the bottle). For most folks, Naxcel is less expensive than Excenel, but for us (and have priced it with 3 different vets) Excenel is less - and much more convenient, so we use Excenel. Works exactly like Naxcel. It is pretty pricey too.


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

I haven't talked to my friend today yet because she left the house early this morning, so don't know how he is today. I just wanted to say this is a Nigie baby and is probably about 8 pounds. I would be nervous giving Banamine or Bio-mycin on one that little. Do you know what a safe dose would be for one that little?

Thanks!


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Banamine = just under 1/10th of a cc.

Biomyicin. Well, if I had a relative newborn Saanen or Boer that weighed 8 lbs, I would go with the 1cc. However, 1/2 cc may be sufficient, and something that you might be more comfortable with.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

wheytogosaanens said:


> BTW, Excenel comes in a bottle and can just sit on the shelf. (according to the temp recommended on the bottle). For most folks, Naxcel is less expensive than Excenel, but for us (and have priced it with 3 different vets) Excenel is less - and much more convenient, so we use Excenel. Works exactly like Naxcel. It is pretty pricey too.


Good to know- I will have to check on that. I hate that once opened it has to be used or frozen.


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

I have used both Nuflor and Banamine on ND babies with great results. Maybe see if the vet will sell you 5 cc of them at a time. Be sure to ask if they can sell you any 1cc syringes w/ the 1/10th markings on them for Banamine. (I always forget those and finally just got a bunch from him.)


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Only price difference (About $30) in Naxcel and Excenell here. We have used Benamine with good results on little kids. Per vicki's instructions I don't administer it for a lenghty time


----------

